

The Worst Chart In The World - dsego
http://www.businessinsider.com/pie-charts-are-the-worst-2013-6

======
ZeroGravitas
I fully agree about pie charts, and generally love Tufte's work, but that
tweet of his at the end just made me sympathise with pie chart users. A better
analogy would be all caps, and/or unreadable fonts as they needlessly impede
understanding without being easy mistakes to make.

